# Please help, advice needed on adoption



## Diane.T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I just wondered if anyone could help me with my current situation regarding adoption.

I am from the UK but have been living in SW France for over a year. I have decided that Ivf is no longer for me and would like to adopt.

I feel really stuck because I dont think I can adopt from the UK because I no longer live their or own a property there. I would like to adopt either in the UK,France (or another country) BUT (big problem) I am not fluent in French so I feel that I will not be able to adopt in France either!

Does anyone know if I can get a private social worker in France that speaks English or get a private social from the UK to come and assess my husband and I from the UK. Or does anyone know if there are ways of adopting in France without speaking fluent French? Has anyone been in the same position as me and adopted?

I really like living in France and do not want to move back to the UK to adopt. France is a beautiful place and I would love to share it with a child.(children).

I would appreciate any advice or contact address/phone numbers as I so long to adopt, but feel very sad as I just don't know what to do.

Thank you everyone, I send happiness to you all.
Love Diane xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Diane

I apologise now as I am not able to answer your questions directly as I have not come across this before.

I would suggest the best thing to do is contact the british Adoption and Fostering association (BAAF), link below.

www.baaf.org.uk

In any case, they will always (in a british adoption) match you with children who fit as closely as possible with your ethnicity and religious beliefs.

Another option may be to look at organisations that do adoption from abroad. I think there are some links in another thread.

I hope you find your answers, and I would be interested to see how it works out for you. Keep us posted.

Good luck 
Love
Karen x


----------



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Diane,
I hope you dont mind me replying to your message as i dont know much about adoption. Im sorry to hear of your delemer,
Your backgrouned is much the same as mine.
Im 30 ttc 7 1 miscarriage at 7 weeks i have 1 blocked fallopian tube and have had endo.
I have tryed iui.
it is Free may be you could try that as an opption before adoption.
I think now is the time for me to adopt , but hubby not sure.
I just want to wish all the best and hope that it all works out for you.
Would like to now how you got on. 
if ever you just want to chat i will be here for you.


Best wishes 
tracey x


----------



## Diane.T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi there,

I wish to adopt from France because I live in France.


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Perhaps you could look at getting a translator to see you through the process - they won't need to be a social worker, just someone to keep you up to speed with what is going on, help fill out forms, translate te questions and give your answers, etc. Local residents and students are normally happy to do this sort of work. In the long term, however, I think the adoption agency or local social worker will want to see that you are taking French lessons as the child you take on is likely to be French in background and will require assistance in French with speech development, reading and later schoolwork. The Open University does some distance learning materials for languages (depending on your knowledge so far, you say you don't speak fluent French, I am guessing you have some) and you can join the OU from outside the UK, although you pay a little extra because the TV and radio material needs to be shipped out on tape. During the time that you are waiting for a match and assessment this would be time well spent, plus socialising with French neighbours to bring on your language skills. 

Just for noseyness, where about do you live? I spent a year or so living in Messanges, near Vieux Boucou, nearest big towns Soustons and Hossegor (Surfland!).


----------

